# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Femra shqiptare.

## Mina

Deshiroj te jap pergjigjen time pasi te jeni prononcuar ju anetare te nderuar!

----------


## Estella

Mina me duket se duhet te zgjerosh pak temen dhe te shprehesh me mire se c'fare deshiron te dish nga lexuesit.

----------


## Mina

Per sqarim: femra shqiptare, ne pergjithesi, neperkembet dhe nenshtrohet kollaj. Pse eshte kaq e duruar? Per hir te ciles gje ajo duron fyerje, dhune etj. Behet fjale per per raportin me bashkeshortin apo te afermit e tij. Ne bisedat qe bej me miket  e mija, pjesa me e madhe e tyre ankohen per bashkeshortin sepse ndihen te braktisura dhe te fyera prej tij. Une mendoj se kjo femer  e konsideron veten te paafte per t`u perballur me veshtiresite e jetes dhe e vetmja zgjidhje eshte t`i rrefeje hallin ndonje mikeje.

----------


## Estella

Nuk e di se ne c'fare shekulli jetoje miket e tua, sot gjithcka ka ndryshuar.

----------


## Mina

Estella thote populli "Sipas vendit behet kuvendi" dhe ne sic e sheh jemi shume larg. Ketu te gjitha ankohen per burrat dhe prape me ta jetojne. Burrat jane te pakenaqur me grate dhe nuk i leshojne.

----------


## Estella

Durimi është i hidhur, mirëpo sjellë fruta të ëmbla  (Ruso)
Me durim zbutet edhe princi, fjala e urtë then edhe gurin.

----------


## ChuChu

Femra shqiptare formon identitetin e saj nepermjet asimilit te figures se mamase dhe  shtepiakes, dhe rritet duke u mesuar te vleresoje nenshtrimin ndaj mashkullit. Cilat jane qellimet/synimet e saj ne jete? Martesa dhe femijet! Por asnjera nga keto nuk sherben si concept i vete-identitetit.  Imazhi qe ajo krijon per veten eshte nje projektim i imazhit qe te tjeret krijojne per te. Vetem pasi arrin keto dy qellime, femra behet me e ndergjegjshme ndaj nevojave, deshirave dhe identitetit te saj. Por tashme ajo eshte thjesht nje spektatore e filmit te jetes se saj, dhe si e tille nuk ka fuqi ta ndryshoje situaten. Rolet sociale te formuara ne lidhje me figuren e femres e bejne pothuajse te pamundur per te te arrije independencen dhe autonomine.  


Estella - diku thua qe "Durimi eshte i hidhur po sjell fruta te embla". Dmth argumenti qe po perpiqesh te krijosh eshte qe femra duhet te nenshtrohet (durimi eshte i hidhur) sepse dite me te mira do kete per te? ("frutat e embla?"). Care to expand on that dear, because I would hate to misintepret you. 

Gjithashtu thua qe "nuk di ne cfare shekulli jetojne mikeshat e tua se sot gjithcka ka ndryshuar" E dashur, ti ne c'kuvli jetoke sepse liberalizimi i femres nga prangat e shoqerise se dominuar nga mashkulli eshte fenomen i njohur jo vetem ne Shqiperi, por ne tere boten  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Seminarist

Ankimi i femrave shqiptare Mina nuk mund te merret si sondazh!

Psh si e mendon ti, per kushtet ekonomike, politike dhe gjeografike, cila do te ishte optimalja e statusit te femres ne Shqiperi? Sa larg dhe sa afer jemi ndaj kesaj mundesie?

Une per vete them se natyrisht se gjendja nuk mund te quhet e pelqyeshme, por ato kane nje sere faktoresh qe e pengojne te ece perpara! 

Banalisht mund te them: Te dashurohet djali neser e s'ka shtepi ku te fuse koken, ejo me tja filloje nga luksi i te drejtave!

Dhe serish them se Shqiperia eshte thuajse ne maksimumet e te drejtave te femres per nga mundesite qe ka!

----------


## ChuChu

ta nxjerr pak nga fillimi kete teme se u harrua. 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Klod, je gabim! Njeriu e gjen lumturine edhe ne fukarallek! Ka shume te kamur qe nuk e kuptojne kete nocion! Te jesh i lumtur nuk do te thote te kesh pasuri! Nje femer, ka me shume kerkesa shpirterore sesa materiale! Nje femer, qe e konsideron veten te tille, kerkon respekt!  Ky eshte rregullatori i raportit!

----------


## Letersia 76

raporti i femres ka arritur kulmin tani nuk ka dallim .....edhe ajo shqiptarja ....
te gjithe jane barabarte....edhe mentaliteti ka evoluar...

----------


## Shën Albani

Barazia nuk eshte luks, por e drejte e cdo njeriu. Femar shqiptare keqtrajtohet sepse eshte mesuar te shtypet qe nga shtepia e vete.
Ajo diskriminohet pikesepari te prinderit, ku mashkulli trajtohet ndryshe. Ajo rritet duke u diskriminuar dhe aty stervitet se si duhet te nenshtrohet.
Ajo diskriminohet kur te shkoje te burri  dhe me te mund te tallen te gjithe, sepse djali i martuar nuk e mbron ate, por ia mban anen prinderve
Ajo trajtohet keshtu keq se materialisht eshet e varur
Ajo  eshte femer e edukuar, e amancipuar dhe shqiptare, por burrin shume here e ka kopje anadollake dhe me plot komplekse
Ajo rrahet dhe shtypet sepse anadolaku shqiptar mendon se rrahja eshte e dobishme dhe eviton dyshimet e tija djallezore ndaj femres , sepse ai jeton ne nje dyshim konstant ndaj femres.
Ajo keqtrajtohet se disa meshkuj jane paranoid, kane shume komplekse dhe duke pasur dyshime ne veten , shtypin gruan.

Aty ku nuk ka barazi gjinish, aty ka diskriminim dhe aty nuk shkohet para, por prapa.

Femrat shtypet te ne sepse ka mendime djallezore ndaj femres si femra e futi djallin ne shishe, si femra i ka floket e gjata, por mendt e shkurtera, si femrat jane te perdala...etj etj...keta derra qe i thojne keto gjera, athua mendojne se edhe nenat tona jane femra, dhe nese ata kane te drejte valle akoma nuk e dijne se jane bije kurvash?

Pse nuk rebelohet femra shqiptare ? Ne fakt ajo duhet ta formoje nje UCK dhe te clirohet nga zallori anadollak. Ajo nuk mund te rrebelohet sepse perfundon ne spital, ajo kete e din qysh nga shtepia e vete. Ate e kane ushtruar mire se duhet te shtypet dhe se eshet rob. 
Aq sa me here te clirohet femra shqiptare prej meshkujve dominant, arrogant , agresiv, aq me mire per kombin.....

Askund ne Evrope nuk keqtrajtohet femra, nuk i kufizohet liria e levizjes, liria e te shprehurit si femres shqiptare. Sepse ndaj femres tone te mire ekziston dyshim paranoid, edhe pse ajo kete dyshim nuk e meriton. Sepse te ne ka qendrim armiqesor deri ne perversion ndaj dashurise...TE ne NUK ESHTE TURP TE VRITET dikush, POR ESHTE TURP TE DASHUROSH SIPAS DESHIRES TENDE. Te ato kombe ku dashuria trajtohet si paranoia, te ato kombe dominon krenaria dhe urrjetja. Krenaria eshte veti e njerzve te prapambetur.....

Fermra shqiptare nuk guxon te gezohet kur martohet, nuk guxon te shkoje ne varrim kur i vdese i ati, sepse ajo konsiderohet sherbetore dhe akoma nuk e ka arritur vendin qe e meriton.

Gjendja e femres shqiptare ne Maqedoni eshte teper tragjike, ne Kosove deridiku me mire...ne Shqiperi mendoj se qendron me mire...

----------


## Eni

Shoqeria shqiptare eshte nje shoqeri tipike patriarkale, ashtu sic jane shoqeri patriarkale dhe vendet e tjera te Ballkanit.
Tipike per nje shoqeri te tille eshte,

dominimi *i figures mashkullore* si figure kryesore ne jeten familjare,

mbizoterimi i* burrit mbi gruan* dhe pjesetaret e tjere ta familjes, pra *figura e babait* eshte qendrorja. Eshte ai qe drejton, miremban dhe koordinon ekonomine shtepiake, cakton punet qe duhet te bejne anetaret e tjere te shtepise se tij.
Keshtu nga ai varet gjithcka.

Tjeter tipar eshte rezidenca, ku ne keto shoqeri dhe pikerisht e ne tonen, kjo *rezidence eshte e tipit patrilokal (virilokale)* pra cifti i ri nuk formon direkt pas martese shtepine e tij gjekundi larg, njerezve te burrit, por qendron se bashku nen te njejten cati me familjen e burrit. Nusja largohet nga familja e te atit e shkon tek vjehrri e vjehrra.

Martesa ne shoqerine tone eshte e tipit *egzogame*, pra s'martohen njerezit brenda te njejtit fis, klan, por gjejne njeri -tjetrin jashte grupeve te perkatesise.

Tjeter tipar eshte se *femra, s'ka pothuajse fare te drejta*, ajo shihet si nje "plaçke" ku pa te drejta trashegimie pronesie ajo thjesht mund te trajtohet si nje "objekt shitjeje" tek familja e dhendrit. Çmimi i shitjes eshet paja, e cila çohet ne familjen e dhendrit.
Detyra e femres eshte e thjeshte, ajo kufizohet vetem ne "ardhjen ne jete te femijve" pasi te martohet.

Dhe mqs ne nje shoqeri patriarkale, sic permenda me siper, elementi mashkull eshte kryesor, atehere pritet nga nje femer e sapomartuar qe te sjelle ne jete femije meshkuj, çuna, te cilet jane te vetmit qe do te cojne perpara mbijetesen e familjes, per te kaluar me pas tek segmentet me te gjata e komplikuara te familjeve patriarkale, sic jane klani, fisi, qe ka raste qe i kapin te 100 vetet nen nje oxhak shqiptar.

Karakteristike tjeter eshte *venerimi i te pareve te familjes*. 
Ne shoqerine tone, kudo ne shtepi kemi ndoshta ne ndonje cep, fotot e teparevete familjeve tona e ne flasim me krenari per te kaluaren e tyre e ndihemi krenar kur jemi ne gjendje te tregojme brezat e kaluar te familjes sone.

Tani per te dale tek trajtimi eq i behet femres shqiptare.

Po te ndiqni vijat e mendimit tim lart, do te kuptoni se shoqeria e sotme shqiptare nuk eshte ekzaktesisht sic ka qene ne te kaluaren. Patriarkaliteti po ia le vendin disi, menyrave te reja te formit te familjes shqiptare. 
Por gjithesesi ai ze vend ne shoqerine tone, e pikesepari ne mentalitetin tone, ku perseri
figura mashkullore eshte shtylla e familjes
nga babai i familjes pothuaj varet e tere familja.
Eshte ai qe pak a  shume thote fjalen perfundimtare ne vendimmarrejet ne familjes.

Po ashtu te tere kur martohet nje cift i ri, urojme "hajde me nje çun"
çka tregon se thelle tek ne ekzistojne ato reminishenca patriarkale.

Po ashtu mqs figura e femres s'ka qene ndonjehere e rendesishme ne shoqerine tone, me te abuzohet ne menyra nga me te ndryshmet, ku minimalja eshte thjesht "mosvemendja" ndaj saj, e per te kaluar me pas deri ne venien dore mbi te.

Pse ne Shqiperi ka patur ekzistence te poligamise ?

Nje arsye mund te jete dhe thjesht fakti i mos nxjerrjes ne jete i femijeve mashkull dhe mqs ne shoqerine tone, mashkulli eshte domosdoshmeri, burri fare mire pasi shikonte se gruaja e tij nuk i lindte nje çun, hidhte syte ne gra te tjera, dhe krijohej keshtu poligamia, e cila deri para rregjimit komunist ka qene e lejueshme per popullsine myslimane. 
Por ama ka patur raste te poligamise dhe tek popullsia e krishtere, kryesisht ajo malesore katolike ne Veri te vendit, por dhe nder orthodhokset.
Po ashtu ka patur raste dhe te leviratit, kur nje e ve, mbahej nga vellai i burrit te vdekur ne shtepi, dhe keshtu krijohej konkubinati, i cili denohej per elementin e krishtere, pasi Kisha nuk lejonte burrat e krishtere qe pervec marredhenieve me te shoqen e njohur nga ligji kanonik e ai juridik, te bashkejetonte e me nje grua tjeter.


Pra ne trajtimin qe i behet sot femres, sundojne akoma ato mendesi te nje shoqerie patriarkale.
Por me hapjen e vendit, me zberthimin e familjeve komplekse qe jane vene re me pare ne Shqiperi, zberthim i cili filloi faktikisht i detyruar qe ne kohen e komunizmit, ku u shpall "lufta ndaj menddesive e praktikave patriarkale ne vend"
Ky proces zberthimi po fuqizohet teper sot, ku femra ka arritur arsimim, ka nje pavaresi ekonomike nga familja e saj apo vete bashkeshorti e si e tille, nuk pranon te jete thjesht nje vegel e manovrueshme ne duart e te shoqit.

Por raste te dhunes, mosperfilljes se figures se femres ka e do kete. 
Kur ka raste te tilla plot ne te ashtequajturat shoqeri "moderne" imagjinoni pak ç'mund te themi per shoqerine tone.

----------


## Puhiza

E ke thene shume drejt Shen Alban, per sa kohe meshkujt jetu di jene arrogante, fodulle, agresive...nuk do mund te kete as familje te shendosha.
Kurse si femer shqiptare, une mendoj se pike se pari, femra duhet te punoje me veten e saj dhe per veten e saj ne te gjitha drejtimet, ne familje, ne shoqeri, ne nje lidhje , e kudo. Ajo duhet ta kuptoje rendesine qe ka roli i saj dhe me doemos te perpiqet per te ndryshuar gjerat, ose ne rast se nuk ka force per kete, te pakten te beje dallimin mes nenshtrimit dhe pershtatjes. Kjo femer duhet te njohe vlerat e saj dhe te luftoje per lirine e vet, dhe kjo gje nuk mund te behet pa lufte dhe kembengulje pasii dihet se lirine nuk ta dhurojne por duhet ta fitosh. Te pakten te perpiqet te kete pavaresine ekonomike ´dhe nje jete disi normale. Ketu ne Tirane psh. ende nuk konceptohet se si nje femer, qe ka mbaruar universitetin, eshte beqare, ka deshiré te jetoje ne nje shtepi me qera ku te jete vetem fare, te mos jete e detyruar te degjoje pyetje pa fund dhe te shohe sport e lajme cdo nate ne televizor ku babai nuk e leshon telekomanden. Nuk konceptohet qe nje grua e martuar te mund te dale lirisht me shoqerine e saj, sepse as i shoqi qe ndoshta eshte i ri, nuk e kupton deshiren e saj per ti thene mjaft nje dite te vetme rutines se shtepise. Le me pastaj vjerri e vjerra....
_vazhdon_

----------


## Shën Albani

Me pelqeu shume edhe shkrimi i Enit.

Puhize ka shume gjera ne strukturen tone familjare qe jane te gabueshme. Keto jane kryesisht ndikime joshqiptare. Ne kete nuk do te ndalem tani, por dua te theksoje se kur hapen tema te tilla, kemi zakonisht pak meshkuj qe shprehin mendimet e tyre dhe kjo eshte nje shenje e keqe. Do t´ishte me mire sikur te kishte prej tyre qe pranojne gjendjen e tashme, ata qe dojne ta reduktojne lirine dhe ne qe jemi per barazi. Keshtu do te behej nje diskutim me i frytshem.

Sot do te ceke vetem nje gje qe ne familjet tona i vret dashurite.

Te ne shume here prinderit jane vrases te dashurise. Ata ne vend se te gezohen se djali u martua dhe eshte dashuruar, ata tere kohen do te sherbejne si peshore duke veshtruar se nga po i mban djali. Nese djali eshte konstruktiv me nusen, i ndihmon dhe e respekton, ata do ta quajne te nenshtruar nga gruaja dhe do t´i bejne qindra intriga per ta prishur ate harmoni te tyre. Pse e bejne kete prinderit tane ? 
Prinderit tane e bejne kete sepse ata nuk jane martuar me dashuri, por nusja u ka ardhe ne shtepi e paketuar. Ata nuk kuptojne dashurine sepse shumica pa dashuri jane futur ne martese. Kjo domethene te futesh ne shtepi, jo nga dera, por nga oxhaku.
Shume here  vajzat tona bien ne depresion, sepse ajo ne shtepine e re nuk eshte njeri me respekt, por vjehrrit e saj presin skllaven dhe sherbetoren.
Dhe shume djem te ndikuar nga prinderit per te treguar burrerin i rrahen grate e tyre, dhe me kete deshirojne te deshmojne pushtet dhe te tregojne se ne bashkeshortesine e re ka sundim, e jo dashuri. Ketu rrenohen te gjitha enderrat e nje vajze.
Rinia e sotem duhet te jete e lire dhe te veproje sic mendon se eshte me mire. Ai nuk duhet te mendoje me koken e prinderve, sepse ne kete drejtim ata jane analfabet. Nje i ri pas martese duhet te dale nga shtepia e prinderve sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur, sepse edhe pas martese ai per prinderit eshte femije, dhe nuk e lene te jete i mevetesishem. 
Nese nuk mundet duhet tua beje prinderve te qarte se gruaja eshte e tij dhe nese prinderit dojne lumturine e tij, atehere ata nuk duhet t´i fusin hundet ne dashurine e tij. Djali i martuar duhet ta mbroje nusen e vete, sepse ajo ka ardhe ne shtepi te huaj, dhe asaj i duhet mirekuptim e jo t´i hidhet tere familja ne qafe, sepse sipas mendimet te tyre, sipas shijes se tyre, sipas veshtrimit te tyre nuk eshte ne rregull, por djali kete nuk po vereka.

Vetem aty ku dashuria kultivohet per dite, vetem aty ka perparim. Vetem aty ku barazia nuk eshte ceshtje e gjinise, por e njeriut. Aty ku urrejtja, lufta per sundim ne familje, mosrepsketi dhe nenshtrimi mirren si paresore, aty femijet hajne me grushta, fshijne hundet me krahe dhe prej tyre pritet me shume energji kriminale, agresive dhe tensionim konstant, se sa balansim shpirteror.
 Sepse femijet rriten ne nje ambient ku i forte shtyp te dobtin dhe kete mesim do ta mesoje edhe ai. Ne shtepi forca , dhuna nuk duhet kurre te perdoret per edukim. Dhuna eshte e lejueshme vetem kur atdheu sulmohet, por jo te luftohet ne shtepi, sepse nje gjendje e tille krijon kombe me komplekse , sepse familja si qelize e popullit eshte ne depresion permanent...

Ja se pse shume prinder nuk kuptojne dashurine e rinise:

Nje vajze pergaditet dhe i dergohet burrit ne shtepi. Ai burr pergaditet disa minuta ne teori per sex. Vjaza gjithashtu. Ata nuk njihen dhe nuk kane folur kurre ne mes vete. Mirepo keta dy te rinj te dielen mbrema duhet te bejne seks. Kjo domethene mirembrema dhe hapen kembet. Shume spikolog thojne se ne martese disa te rinj semuren nga shizofrenia sepse kontakti i pare me femren eshte i pasqarueshme per ta dhe krijon kaos ndjenjash, pergjegjesie, paperspektive, pa pune dhe pesha e rende e familjes. Keta, duke mos pasur pervoje seksuale dhe ne dashuri do te gjinden pernjehere para nje ceshtje kaq te madhe si Bashkeshortesia, jo vetem kjo, por ne menyre barabare duhet te bejne sex naten e pare qe njihen, si kafshet, si lopa dhe kau.
Per cdo njeri pervoja e pare seksuale nuk eshte e kendshme, njeriut i duhet kohe per ta perpunuar kete ndjenje pjekurie, e te ne ishte keshtu: mirembrema dhe hap kembete. Ky eshte barbarizem djallezor dhe dhunim shpirteror, por jo martese. Dhe shume njerez te ne jane martuar keshtu: pa dashuri, pa pervoje seksuale, dhe pastaj ato femra nuk jane respektuar. Femra nuk ka njohur alternativa, as mashkulli jo. Dhe aty martesa behet nga instikti shtazarak dhe deshira per seks dhe femije, jo per lumturi.

Keto mund te jene arsyet pse te ne shume prinder bejne intriga ndaj dashurive te femijeve: pavetedijshem jane edhe xheloz.

Me mire do te deshiroja nje femre qe ka pasur disa dashnor, se sa nje e cila vjen e virgjer. Pse ? Sepse e pare ka pervoje dhe ka arsye te medha pse rrin me mua, dmth. une isha me i mire se ata qe ishin para meje. E virgjera, nese nuk eshte e lumtur me mua, tere jeten do te imagjinoje te tjeret, pikerisht sepse nuk kishte pervoje.

Aty ku dashuria eshte veper penale, ndersa vrasja konsiderohet burreri, aty duhet punuar shume per ta shndrruar ate njeri ne homo sapiens, sepse mendohet ne menyre shtazarake, e jo njerzore. Popujt me qendrime te tilla e kane veshtire per ta gjetur rrugen e drejte dhe anojne nga diktaturat dhe deshira per autoritet paternal, sepse edhe femijet aty nuk linden nga dashuria, por ua fal Zoti, pa seks! Popujt e tille kane probleme brenda, dhe kane probleme jasht sepse familja ne ketó kombe nuk eshte e shendosh, por ka konflikte cdo dite. Konflikte dhe neshtrim, me nenshtrimin edhe diskriminim gjinor. Kemi rastin e Afganistanit: U cliruan nga jash, por ky komb e ka veshtire te clirohet nga brenda, se eshte skllav i mesimeve te sterlashta, te gabueshme dhe te ata diskriminimi nis e mabron ne familje. Ata lirine nuk e duan, sepse per ata LIRIA eshte degjenerimi, dersa skllaveria eshte virtut dhe e mire universale. Ketu brenda dites mund te instalohet diktatura, kete e dojne edhe familjet e semuar, por barazia zgjat me shekuj......

----------


## ornament

Shen Albani, Ç'BARAZIA ESHTE E DREJTE dhe jo e kunderta, BARAZIA eshte ANTINATYRE. Po te kishte BARAZI ne natyre (toka=henen=planetet) s'do te kishte LEVIZJE  as JETE.
Pra eshte MUNGESA E BARAZISE qe e ben boten te SHKOJE PERPARA!

_ jashte kesaj teme ne vecanti - H_

----------


## Shën Albani

...Ornament, 
ketu po flasim per Homo Sapiens, jo per materie te vdekura, por per qenie qe kane shpirt dhe ndjenja. Krahasimi yt nuk  shkon. Poqese qenka si mendon ti, atehere Talebani e paska pasur mire qe e kishte cimentuar diskriminimin.....

----------


## ornament

Shen Albani.........aq me keq (per barazine) qe ka Homo Sapiensi shpirt dhe ndjenja, kjo na ben dhe me te pabarabarte. Vete ti nuk je njesoj sot me neser, s'ke nje gjendje shpirterore te njejte perdite, si atehere kerkon ta gjeneralizosh nje pozicion te tille, ta instalosh kete per gjithe HUMANIZMIN.

per sa i perket çeshtjes gruas, sa me teper ajo "heq vargonjt", liberalizohet, emancipohet aq me shume ajo humb respektin, diskriminohet.
Tek Talebanet meqe ra fjala, ja puthin akoma doren NENES, kjo s'ndodh ne shoqerite e "emancipuara" ku femra eshte kthyer ne objekt SEKSUAL, me shtrudh loqet, e me mbush gazetat me nuditet, me trego sot nje Semiramide, Helene, Kleopatre, Zhuliete, e une terhiqem.

----------


## Shën Albani

Ornament,

kemi pikepamje te ndryshme dhe kjo eshte mire, perndryshe nuk bisedohet. Eshte mire qe kemi bindjet tona dhe kjo krijon ata Cbarazine qe ti e perligj...

Ke te drejte se njeriu nuk eshte i njejte perdite, por njeriu ka parime te cilat i respekton dhe keto parime percaktojne jeten e tij. Ne vendet demokratike tendenca e barazimit ekziston ne te gjitha fushat e jetes dhe per cdo gjallese, me ligj mbrohen edhe kafshet, me ligj sanksionohet edhe barazia.

Edhe ketu kemi nje dallim te madh: Ti mendon se sa me shume qe emancipohet femra, aq me keq. Une mendoj keshtu: sa me shume te dije femra, pra nena, aq me te qytetruar dhe te edukuar jane femijet. Femijet e saj nesra udheheqin shtetin apo drejtojne nderrmarrje. Aty ku nuk din nena, djali mbetet shume here bujk.
Ti mendon se shtypja e femres eshte perparimi i njerzimit, une mendoj te kunderten.

Objekti seksual

Femrat jane shndrruar ne objekte seksuale, aq sa ne meshkujt kerkojme, sepse ato kete e bejne pse neve na pelqen. Objekti seksual ka perball Antiobjektin seksual te talebaneve. Ata duke qene te bindur se femra apriori eshte lavire, pa perjashtim i fusin ne these, sepse sipas tyre edhe veshet, edhe hunda, edhe floket jane eksituese dhe duhet mbuluar. Ata nuk i besojne qenies femer , dhe nuk jane te vetedijshem se nenat e tyre jane femra. 

Nese ata i besojne femres, ( te themi kushtimisht se ata nuk besojne se te gjitha femrat jane kurva potenciale ) atehere ata kane frike nga rrethi i vete dhe kane komplekse desktruktive duke menduar se rruga eshte perplot dhunues shtazarak dhe prandaj femra duhet te defeminizohet, dehumanizohet dhe te shndrrohet ne qenie anonime e futur ne thes.  KEte e bejne edhe pse jane nje fe dhe nje komb, mosbesim teper i madh ndaj njerzve te vete dhe une mendoj se eshte ofendim ekstrem.

Se si nje njeri e njeh gruan e vet, kete askush nuk e din.

Puthja e dores nuk eshte asgje pos mirenjohje ndaj te nenshtruares. REspekti ndaj nenes nuk tregohet duke i puthur doren, por duke i bere nje kafe, duke e ndihmuar ne punet e shtepise, duke ia dhene lirine qe e meriton si nene per te cilen nuk mendohet me paragjykime dhe duke e cmuar rolin e saj ne familje. Respekti ndaj nenes nuk tregohet duke e futur ne thes dhe duke pasur dyshime djallezore , se sapo te dale ne rruge ben gjera te pamoralshme...Nese ajo shndrrohet ne lope e cila ka per detyre vetem te lind femije, atehere mund t´i puthet dora dhe kemba, sepse ajo ne te vertete nuk eshte nene por skllave.

Nuditeti,

vajtzat qe e bejne kete jane shume pak, as nje perqind nuk e bejne kete. Nuk mund t´i paragjykojme te gjitha femrat vetem pse disa jane te perdala. Te tilla ka edhe ne hareme , te tilla jane edhe poligamite.

Ti po kerkon femra me karier politike dhe luftarake. Ne fakt po kerkon femra me cilesi mashkullore. Kleoptara dhe ato te tjerat ne kohen e tyre kane lujatur rolin e burrit. Mencuria e femres nuk duhet shikuar nga suksesi ne politike, por me teper nga kontributi i saj ne nje komb, ne nje shoqeri, ne industri etj. Produkt i tyre jemi edhe ne dy.
Po qe se  Gjermania do te mendonte si Talebani, nja 20 milion gra do te duhej te rrinin ne shtepi, aytre do t´i puthje dora dhe ekonomia gjermane do te falimentonte, me kete edhe mireqenia kombtare e tyre.

Nese Perendia ka krijuar mashkull dhe femer, atehere nuk eshte deshire e tij te dikriminohet qenia e tij. Per Perendine nuk ka vlere me shume njeri se tjetri. Jane te dy te barabarte. Nese ka mesime fetare qe udhezojne, tolerojne diskriminimin ne familje, atehere ato nuk jane fe, por ideologji perverse shoviniste mashkullore.

Keshtu i shoh une gjerat Ornament dhe e din pse ? Sepse une jam krenar me feren tone dhe me nenen time dhe tenden qe posedojne moral te larte dhe nuk duhet shtypur. Atyre nuk duhet tua puthim doren , por t´i respektojme aq sa i respektojme edhe eterit tane. Kete e don ajo, e jo shtypjen dhe puthejn e dores. Nenat nuk i kane merak thaset ne koke, dhe urrejne paragjykimet e pabaze, sepse ato jane nena, e jo lavire.....prandaj thesi nuk u duhet.....

----------


## Puhiza

Thene drejt 'Shen Alban....

----------

